# Quick question re: aquasoil



## Nowherman6 (May 1, 2006)

Short and sweet: Does anyone know if aquasoil will dry out if left out of the bag for too long? 

Planning out a new tank, but I want to be able to play around with the hardscape before committing to anything, and that's tough to do without having the substrate in place. If I set up the substrate in the tank and let it sit out in the open like that for a few days, will any harm be done? 

Thanks


----------



## bradac56 (May 9, 2007)

You should be fine other than the loss of helpful bacteria from a cycled tank other than that
it doesn't matter if any of the top three substrates are wet or dry. Now Power Sand might
be a bit different but I haven't tried it yet to give a solid answer.

- Brad


----------

